# Changing an AGR ticket



## jmbgeg (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a ticket from SPK to FTL. I am nervous about weather in the midwest or DC interupting my trip. For discussion purposes, let's say I decided not to go SPK-FTL, and say go SPK-LAX. Is my AGR destination and ticket easily changed?


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 25, 2009)

Last year I had to change an AGR ticket. I called AGR and within two minutes it was done. I had not printed the original ticket so the change was

very quick and easy. I hope if you decide to change your ticket it will be quick and easy too.


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 25, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Last year I had to change an AGR ticket. I called AGR and within two minutes it was done. I had not printed the original ticket so the change wasvery quick and easy. I hope if you decide to change your ticket it will be quick and easy too.


My ticket is printed. :unsure:


----------



## AlanB (Dec 25, 2009)

In that case any change you make will be very difficult.

Unless you have enough points still in your account to book the new trip, you will first have to mail back the existing tickets, wait for AGR to receive them, redeposit your points, before you can book a new itinerary. Even if you Fed-ex/overnight your tickets (something I highly recommend), expect this process to potentially take at least 2 weeks to happen, before you'll be able to rebook.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2009)

That is why it's a very good idea not to print your tickets (if you do not have to) until the last minute. (Such as on the day of departure!  )

Without having them printed, the change could be done over the phone. Usually, the points can be reused immediately - if you don't want to use them at that time, the points are back in your account before you hang up!


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 25, 2009)

AlanB said:


> In that case any change you make will be very difficult.
> Unless you have enough points still in your account to book the new trip, you will first have to mail back the existing tickets, wait for AGR to receive them, redeposit your points, before you can book a new itinerary. Even if you Fed-ex/overnight your tickets (something I highly recommend), expect this process to potentially take at least 2 weeks to happen, before you'll be able to rebook.


Alan

Assume that I take my ticket to a station. Still no credit?

Worst case I would buy a new ticket cash and wait for the point redposit, but that sucks.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 25, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > In that case any change you make will be very difficult.
> ...


Sadly, a regular agent cannot deal with an AGR ticket normally. The only time that they can help you is in the event of a missed connection due to Amtrak's fault. So no, taking the ticket to the station won't help you.


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 25, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> I have a ticket from SPK to FTL. I am nervous about weather in the midwest or DC interupting my trip. For discussion purposes, let's say I decided not to go SPK-FTL, and say go SPK-LAX. Is my AGR destination and ticket easily changed?


Let me take my question another direction. If you were me, would you hold on for the EB/CS/SM routing or make an EB/CS change now to LAX; given weather concerns.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 25, 2009)

Well since I'm not quite sure what you're doing with your trip, in other words is this just a trip to ride trains or do you have some place to be. I'm confused since I don't see how going to LA gets you to Florida.

However, if I were joy riding, I'd probably hope for the best knowing that Amtrak has to take care of me. If I had to be some place by a certain date, then I might consider rerouting and paying if need be.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a ticket from SPK to FTL. I am nervous about weather in the midwest or DC interupting my trip. For discussion purposes, let's say I decided not to go SPK-FTL, and say go SPK-LAX. Is my AGR destination and ticket easily changed?
> ...


Personally, I would think that the EB->CS has more to be concerned about (as far as possible weather delays) then EB->CL->SM!


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > jmbgeg said:
> ...


Interesting unless you hint at mudslides.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 1, 2010)

AlanB said:


> In that case any change you make will be very difficult.
> Unless you have enough points still in your account to book the new trip, you will first have to mail back the existing tickets, wait for AGR to receive them, redeposit your points, before you can book a new itinerary. Even if you Fed-ex/overnight your tickets (something I highly recommend), expect this process to potentially take at least 2 weeks to happen, before you'll be able to rebook.


Apparently, when a train is canceled, this doesn't apply. Details are here. Hopefully, this would also be the case if you missed a connection.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 2, 2010)

PaulM said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > In that case any change you make will be very difficult.
> ...


That would be correct. When it's Amtrak's fault for the change, then they must deal with it. When the passenger is making the change, that's a horse of a different color.


----------

